# is Audible.com worth the membership fee???



## MrKnucklehead

someone explain to me why I would want to pay the monthly membership...

My reading: I buy about a book a week from Amazon.com...
most of them have Text-to- speech, which is free...

why would I want to pay the minimum plan of 1 audio book a month then have to fork out more money for the other  3 books I buy per month

I'm a member of Amazon Prime, if that makes a difference...


----------



## CegAbq

Text-to-speech is absolutely nothing like an audio-book presentation. To me, the professionally narrated audiobook, done by a narrator whose voice I love and done properly is like a theater production. I don't get all books in audioformat, but there are many series where the narrator facilitates an ongoing relationship with the characters that is beyond what I get from simply reading the books.

But at the rate I read I couldn't afford and wouldn't like the time investment to listen to every book in audio format. Reading is way faster; a narrated book is obviously slower, more expensive, but it is a theatrical treat when done properly.

PS. I pay for the plantinum, 24 credits at once so I can allocate my spending however throughout the year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the way you framed your question, the answer is probably "not for you."

But, yeah, Audible books are not the same as TtS at all. Well, unless the narrator of the Audible book is Stephen Hawking. 

Personally, though, I like to read with my eyes, not my ears.  So I'm not interested in either one.

But there are a lot of folks who find audio books to be exactly what they want some times.  AND, if you have both the Kindle book and the connected Audible book you can even sync them up so you can switch between reading and listening without having to figure out where you left off.  That's pretty cool. (But I don't think it works with all Audible/Kindle books.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Audiobooks and TTS are only minimally comparable, as others have said.

An Audible membership isn't worth it if you don't listen to a lot of audiobooks (like Ann) or if the TTS suffices for you. So, as Ann says, it doesn't sound like it's worth it for you. 

When I was working full-time, and commuting a lot, I had an Audible subscription as I enjoyed listening to them on my commute.  I think it was the gold membership, with the credits.  I don't have an active subscription any more, but I still have access to all the books I bought through Audible.  I listen to audiobooks when I walk for exercise.  A good book to listen to makes me look forward to getting out to walk.

I mostly buy audiobooks now when there's a cheap one associated with the Kindle Daily Deals.  So, if the KDD is $1.99-$2.99 and the audiobook is also available for $1.99-$4.99, and it's the kind of book I like to listen to (thrillers or romances), I'll pick up the KDD and the audiobook, mostly for the audiobook because it's a really good deal.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

If you want to try audiobooks to see if you like them (and to see the difference between a professional narration and TTS) check your local library. They probably have a good selection of audiobooks that you can try. If you spend a fair amount of time driving or listening to TTS you may well find that you enjoy audiobooks. I actually have over 50 audiobooks that I've picked up free (and legally )from Audible & Amazon, from downpour.com, from a summer program that pairs free YA audiobooks with classics. I'm new to listening to audiobooks (I started collecting them long before i started listening!) but am enjoying listening on my walks, in the car, and at home when I can listen but can't actually read. 

A membership might not be right for you (it isn't for me) but if you use  TTS, audiobooks might be.


----------



## CegAbq

I do a lot of driving, plus I listen while I'm doing housework or home maintenance. Got some noise-canceling wireless headphones to use when using lawn mower, trimmer, etc., so I think audiobooks are fabulous. 
I don't usually double-buy books (audio & Kindle) so I don't switch back & forth with Whisper Sync.
I had let my audible membership expire for a while and was trying TTS, but that really doesn't cut it for me. If I don't have an audiobook verison, then I'll just read it in print.


----------



## Xopher

I used to be in the long-commute category, driving an hour to get to work. My audible subscription made the drive much more pleasant (although the scenery in East Tennessee is rather nice). I actually found a couple of audio books that were narrated by a cast of people, which turned them into something like the old-time radio shows with different performers reading the dialog for each character. There aren't a lot of those out there, but they added to the experience.


----------



## Meemo

Xopher said:


> I actually found a couple of audio books that were narrated by a cast of people, which turned them into something like the old-time radio shows with different performers reading the dialog for each character. There aren't a lot of those out there, but they added to the experience.


There are a couple of those that are coming up in the SYNC YA free audiobook program. Starting tomorrow She Stoops to Conquer by Oliver Goldsmith, read by a Full Cast (L.A. Theatre Works). And starting July 18, Hamlet by William Shakespeare, read by a Full Cast (L.A. Theatre Works). Earlier this summer they gave away The Tempest by William Shakespeare, read by a Full Cast (AudioGO).

Bottom line, here's the schedule for all the books they're giving away this summer. (I believe this is the 3rd or 4th summer they've had this program, I've gotten quite a few audiobooks free from the program.) The link for downloading is in the left column:

http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/sync-schedule-13/

If you're interested in any of them that have passed already (each audiobook is available for one week only), they suggest checking with your library & Overdrive. To clarify: each week's selections are available to download for one week. Once you've downloaded it, it's yours to listen to whenever you want. No expiration like a library book.


----------



## Toby

What does that mean? That you can listen to a book for only a week, or that you only have a week to download the audiobook?


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> What does that mean? That you can listen to a book for only a week, or that you only have a week to download the audiobook?


It's only available to download for a week. Once you've downloaded, it's yours. The new ones just went up today. I'll clarify that in the post. 

Also I should've added that if you sign up at downpour.com they'll send notifications about free audiobook downloads - about one per month or so.


----------



## readingril

My answer to your question used to be no.  Last fall I decided to revisit the question because there are some books that I do enjoy reading more than once. Most of these titles are parts of a series, so I decided I'd start an Audible membership for a little over a year, not buy anything extra, just to collect  favorite series. The not buy anything extra hasn't worked with various offers Audible has had and being able to buy the Audible versions cheaper if I've already purchased the Kindle version.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the way you framed your question, the answer is probably "not for you."
> 
> But, yeah, Audible books are not the same as TtS at all. Well, unless the narrator of the Audible book is Stephen Hawking.
> 
> Personally, though, I like to read with my eyes, not my ears. So I'm not interested in either one.
> 
> But there are a lot of folks who find audio books to be exactly what they want some times. AND, if you have both the Kindle book and the connected Audible book you can even sync them up so you can switch between reading and listening without having to figure out where you left off. That's pretty cool. (But I don't think it works with all Audible/Kindle books.)


re: "reading books with my eyes, not my ears"

I find its easier (for me) to remember what I've read with audio books or text-to-speech, especially on something complicated like Dickens with 50 or more characters in a book...


----------



## Pickett

Before you purchase a membership with Audible try checking out audio books from the library (as others have mentioned) and look at tantor.com: their books are often cheaper than Audible and no membership is required. They have frequent sales also.

I have a membership with Audible-it was a $100 off promotion when I bought my ipod, but after the required year I switched to a light membership where I pay $10 a year and get all their sale prices. Be aware that the membership will cost you more than the monthly price-they have sales that are just too tempting! I have a whole library full of audible books purchased through sales, some of which I may, sadly, never get the time to enjoy. Still I am glad I joined and enjoy listening.


----------



## CegAbq

MrKnucklehead said:


> re: "reading books with my eyes, not my ears"
> 
> I find its easier (for me) to remember what I've read with audio books or text-to-speech, especially on something complicated like Dickens with 50 or more characters in a book...


Interesting, I'm the opposite; I am a visual rather than an audible learner. So, if I want to retain anything, I have to 'read with my eyes' and usually also have to take some type of notes where I write or type with my fingers. 
So, I usually only listen to fiction that I don't plan to need to retain in audio format.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

I buy about 1 book per week on average, what would my monthly cost be if I join Audible.com

right now I spent between $35 and $40 a month buying EBooks from Amazon.com...

FWIW: I'm one of the many on Amazon.com with a line drawn in the sand and will NEVER pay more than $9.99 for an EBook!!!

I realize audio books cost more than this but my budget is not to exceed $40 per month for a book a week...


----------



## cinisajoy

MrKnucklehead said:


> I buy about 1 book per week on average, what would my monthly cost be if I join Audible.com
> 
> right now I spent between $35 and $40 a month buying EBooks from Amazon.com...
> 
> FWIW: I'm one of the many on Amazon.com with a line drawn in the sand and will NEVER pay more than $9.99 for an EBook!!!
> 
> I realize audio books cost more than this but my budget is not to exceed $40 per month for a book a week...


Do you buy ebooks or audio books? My line in the sand is 3.99 with one exception and i had a gift card for it. That was Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## cshoughton

I go through too many for an Audible sub. Luckily, my local library lends audiobooks (and ebooks) online. Yours might too. I'd be broke if I had to pay for them all.

C.S.


----------



## CegAbq

cshoughton said:


> I go through too many for an Audible sub. Luckily, my local library lends audiobooks (and ebooks) online. Yours might too. I'd be broke if I had to pay for them all.
> 
> C.S.


I combine an audible subscription & my library's audiobooks. 
I can try out a new series through the library (when they have some of the books), but there have been a lot of series where my library doesn't have all of the series & I'll supplement with my Audible subscription.
then if I really like the series then I'll 'reward' the author/narrator & get the series from Audible; 
But there are lots of standalones that I just use my library for.


----------



## MichelleR

I'm probably not the one to ask -- or maybe I am -- because I have the most expensive subscription since it saves me money.

_
Membership Plan Description:
AudibleListener® Platinum Membership - Annual: $229.50 a year.
Receive 24 credits each year - all at once.
Save 30% on all audiobooks purchased without credits.
Roll over up to 12 credits per year.
Get a free audio subscription to The New York Times or The Wall Street Journal._

This works for me because I'm a big weirdo. I actually use the feature on my Fire that plays the narration while I read. Not for every book, but if it's something I'm really stoked about, and I like the sample, I'll do it. If you have the book, and then add the audio, you often get a big discount, so sometimes I but outright instead of losing a credit.

I also listen when I cook, on long car rides, in the bathtub, and on walks. (The walks part is because the oldest dog has his own private little carriage, and it has a pocket in back of it.  Pet Gear Expedition Pet Stroller for cats and dogs up to 150-pounds, Burgundy Don't judge. Only dog, er, God can judge!)

Kate Mulgrew narrates the latest Joe Hill, and she is awesome!

I also enjoyed the 10th anniversary narration for Neil Gaiman's American Gods. It's full cast, and so good.

Lastly, sometimes I simply want some noise in the room, and don't feel like music. An audiobook of an old favorite fits the bill. I don't have to pay attention to to it to know the story, but I'll catch a line now and again.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

I think I'm going to cave for membership because some books don't have Text to Voice technology available but are available on Audible.com...

I've seen different promotions for Audible.com, how many books do you get per month for your $15.95 membership fee


----------



## MichelleR

MrKnucklehead said:


> I think I'm going to cave for membership because some books don't have Text to Voice technology available but are available on Audible.com...
> 
> I've seen different promotions for Audible.com, how many books do you get per month for your $15.95 membership fee


That sounds like the gold plan -- 1 credit/book.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

does Audible.com work on older Kindle's that have a speaker...

I have 3 Kindles that i use: a Kindle Fire 7" HD, a Kindle Paperwhite and a  K3...

I try and get books with Text-to-Speech when available...I like the K3 because of option of male and female voice and on my Kindle Fire it annoys me when using Text-to-Speech sometimes it jumps two pages...

so I guess my basic question is will Audible.com work on K3


----------



## Pickett

Yes, Audible works on K3.  I have an extra one that my son uses exclusively for listening to Audible.  All Audible will download via WiFi and, even nicer, when I go to the Audible site on my PC, I am given the option of sending my choice straight to the K3.  
Enjoy-and do remember Audible has a lot of great sales.  One they usually have in the late fall, is to use 4 credits within the month and get a $10 credit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that audible book files will take up MUCH more space on the K3 than regular Kindle book files.

And I don't think the 'read it while listening' immersion thing will work. . . .but not sure about that.


----------



## readingril

Immersion reading is only available on the newer Kindle Fires...

"You can use Immersion Reading on the Kindle Fire HD 8.9", Kindle Fire HD 7", Kindle Fire 2nd Generation."

http://audible.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4146/~/whispersync-for-voice-%26-immersion-reading#wsfv2


----------



## Pickett

Audible files do take up more space, but right now I have three audible books on my own K3, all of them fairly large and unabridged: Pride and Prejudice; The Secret Garden; The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.

These are included on the four home pages with my books, some of them quite large: four complete Bibles plus a Bible commentary; two games; two note taking "apps"; numerous other books.


----------



## drafter69

Before I retired I was in a job where I could listen to books as I worked and Audible has done a fantastic job.  The one book I listened to several times was:  Memoirs of a Geisha    To be truthful if I had read the book I would have never been able to deal with the complex Japanese names....


----------



## sosha

Well, I'm in the "no comparison" camp. For all of the reasons people list here. The narrator makes the story; my kindle will never sound like Davina Porter 😄😄😄


----------



## dikatiecarlo

Meemo said:


> If you want to try audiobooks to see if you like them (and to see the difference between a professional narration and TTS) check your local library.
> A membership might not be right for you (it isn't for me) but if you use TTS, audiobooks might be.


I don't know why, but I never thought to check my library for audio books. That is such a good idea.  I have something new and fun to do (because it turns out they do). Thank you!

To answer the question, I would definitely follow Meemo's advice.


----------



## CegAbq

sosha said:


> Well, I'm in the "no comparison" camp. For all of the reasons people list here. The narrator makes the story; my kindle will never sound like Davina Porter &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Agreed; I tried the TTS which didn't work for me at all, because I find a good narration to be a lot like watching a play.
I do use my library's audiobook offerings quite a bit. then when I find something I really like & think I'll re-listen, then I usually wind up getting the book (or series) from Audible.
Davina Porter is FABULOUS, as are many other narrators. However, there are also a few narrators who really turn me off and I have to just read the book with my eyes rather than listen to the narration. LOL
Because I'm lucky enough to be able to afford it, I've always gone with Audible's Annual Platinum plan, which gives me 24 credits all at once to use in a year (although you can carry over half of those credits to another year, I believe). That way, the books that take 1 credit work out to be $9.50 per book.


----------



## martaantos

It's only available to download for a week. Once you've downloaded, it's yours.


----------



## J.T. Banks

Audible is wonderful for long car trips and long daily commutes. Until my husband retired he "read" at least two n
books a month for years. He wasn't much of a reader before this and I read several books a week. He really improved the quality of our conversations. I like text-to-speech too but they aren't even close.


----------

